# rhombeus finnaly i got mine



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

xingu?? or?=?? this guy is around 20 cm or less whos around 8 inches or so...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks just like mine, I have been told mine is a peruvian highback. but I have no idea for sure. nice rhom!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its a rhom 
ask the person where it was collected


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

well i got it from a junk yard acuarium... he had one if his eyes a alittle cloudy... but i think with good water parameters ph, amonia.. nitrate and all that stuff it will be okj.. this guysays he purchased it from a guy that say those came from brazil he has another one just quite bigger.... i think was enough my money 220usd.. whos around 2200 mexican pesos


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice rhom...need collection point for accurate identity though.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Nice rhom...need collection point for accurate identity though.


 those ones are supposed to ve from brazil orinoco some sh*t like that the guy who sold it to me told me but i dont know thats why i was askin


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Great looking Rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is just real hard to tell the point of origin by looking at the fish. There are so many differnt variants of rhoms...color, spangling, bodyshape...you can make guesses by some of the traites but you will never really know. It is a very nice fish and with all the yellow and spangling, I would guess Xingu but once again....you never really know.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx gross ive seen your damn mosnetr rhombeus kick ass lol.-.. hope this one can get big..... by the way he has a eye cloud what can i do beside have good water parameters??

thanx


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Add A little salt. One of my brandtii came in with a clowdy eye and salt took it away in a couple days. 1 tbl per 10 gallon.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

done hope to see the results soon


----------

